# Age of Empires III



## Scott (Nov 18, 2005)

Is Age of Empires III good? Graphics look incredible.


----------



## Archlute (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a friend here who recently purchased it, and the details sound pretty amazing. He said that you can even see the cannon b a l l s rolling back down steep inclines after their initial impact - continuing to take out more troops on their way down! Being a musician, he also noted that the soundtrack was very well done, in a neo-classical/film score sort of way, and that the mood of the music changes to match your situation in the game.

[Edited on 11-19-2005 by Archlute]

[Edited on 11-19-2005 by Archlute]


----------



## Archlute (Nov 18, 2005)

Is there some sort of profanity screener on this board? Everytime I typed cannon b a l l s (in a normal fashion) it kept posting cannon guts... That's much more odd and disgusting than the actual post, when taken in context!


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Archlute_
> Is there some sort of profanity screener on this board? Everytime I typed cannon b a l l s (in a normal fashion) it kept posting cannon guts... That's much more odd and disgusting than the actual post, when taken in context!




Try cannonballs.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 19, 2005)

I want to play it!


[Edited on 11-19-2005 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## Casey (Nov 19, 2005)

. . . patiently waiting on a Mac port . . .

[Edited on 12-8-2005 by StaunchPresbyterian]


----------



## Scott (Nov 19, 2005)

I liked the first AOE games two allot. Here is the official website. The graphics here look like there are on a whole new level. Not that I have time for games . . .

[Edited on 11-20-2005 by Scott]


----------

